

'For a Donation of 3,000 Euros, Every Greek Can Buy Freedom' - NonEUCitizen
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/greek-shipping-heir-nomikos-starts-debt-free-greece-campaign-a-841675.html

======
drharris
This is really cool. It's basically hacking the macroeconomic system, taking
advantage of the devaluation of Greek bonds to actually get out of debt. Just
imagine if people all over the world started throwing in some money here and
there; we could save Greece with little effort. Or maybe better than
cancelling the debt would be to use the ownership to replace some leadership
there.

------
teamonkey
What this guy is saying is, give me your EUR3000 and I'll use it to buy Greek
bonds and in return I'll send you a non-legally-binding certificate saying
that you're free from international debt.

If you've got EUR3000 you'd be better off buying those bonds yourself. At
least there's a chance of seeing a return. Even a diminished return is better
than this.

